# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Ηρθε ο imac. Kαποιες απορίες..

## nickolas2005

εφτασε τελικα σημερα ο imac 24" με 2 gb ram kai thn 7600gt.. Περισσοτερες εντυπωσεις και ισως φοτο απο αυριο..

καποιες αποριες..

απο τον finder πηγα στο network και ειδα τον fileserver στον οποιο συνδεθηκα. Δεν μπορω ομως να παιξω τιποτα γιατι μου λεει οτι δεν εχω τα απαραιτητα δικαιωματα..  Βασικα τα videos τα παιζω την μουσικη μου ομως μεσω του itunes oxι..τα ιδια ανοιγουν χωρις προβλημα απο pc που τρεχουν xp.. 

Πως γινεται να μην ξανακανω mount καθε φορα τον σκληρο και να γινεται αυτοματα καθε φορα που ανοιγει το pc?

Πως μπορω να παιξω μια ταινια μαζι με τους υποτιτλους που εχω κατεβασμενους? Χρησιμοποιησα και το VLC αλλα παλι τιποτα..

Πρεπει να βαλω καπου συγκεκριμενα τα αρχεια για να μπορω να τα δω με το frontrow?

Στο firefox ενω εχω επιλεξει σωστη κωδικοποιηση μου βγαζει τις λεξεις με ερωτηματικα κτλ..Στον σαφαρι δεν εχω προβλημα..

Αυτα προς το παρον.. :Smile:

----------


## kadronarxis

Γειτονάάάάάάά....Με γεια!
Σε χαίρομαι γιατί πήγες και τσίμπησες τον μεγάλο iMac...Πολύ σωστός(αλλάζει και κάρτα γραφικών σε αυτόν, να το ξέρεις).
Πετάω τη ζήλεια μου στα σκουπίδια, και συνεχίζω.  :Razz:  

Καταρχήν, ηρέμησε, όλοι το περάσαμε αυτό το στάδιο(εγώ προσωπικά δεν είχα κοιμηθεί καθόλου το πρώτο βράδυ).

Στο itunes, κάνε add to library το φάκελο της μουσικής που υπάρχει στο δίκτυό σου,ώστε να παίζει απο τον iMac.
Αυτό με το mount του δίσκου, δεν το ξέρω.Σε κάθε επανεκκίνηση τον κάνω  mount και εγώ(μια επανεκκίνηση τη βδομάδα και αν).
Το vlc player είναι το πρόγραμμά σου. Πατάς πάνω στο vlc, και κλικάρεις το Play. Κλικάρεις Load Subtitles, και πατάς Settings.Μετά επιλέγεις κωδικοποίηση ISO-8859-7, και με το browse που βρίσκεται ψηλά, βρίσκεις τους σωστούς υπότιτλους.
Κατόπιν, ΟΚ και στο κυρίως παράθυρο επιλέγεις browse για να επιλέξεις το avi ή οτιδήποτε άλλο αρχείο.

Όχι.Με το frontrow βρίσκεις τα πάντα... τα βίντεός σου βάλτα στο directory Movies του Finder, για να τα δει το frontrow.

Δες τον οδηγό που έχω φτιάξει. Αφού εγκατάστήσεις όλα τα updates από Apple, κάνε repair τα permissions, και επανεκκίνηση.

Βοήθησα;

----------


## nickolas2005

Αν κανω ad to library sto itunes οπως μου λες μεταφερει την μουσικη απο τον δικτυακο δισκο στον δισκο του ιμακ κατι που δεν θελω...

επισης ενω διαβασα τον οδηγο σου και εκανα οτι ελεγες για τις γλωσσες δεν μπορω να τις αλλαξω (ελληνικα-αγγλικα) με τον γνωστο συνδιασμο στο πληκτρολογιο..μονο με το ποντικι... στην αρχη αλλαζε κανονικα απο το πληκτρολογιο αλλα μετα απο καθε επανεκινηση σαν να χανονται οι ρυθμισεις..

Για τον φαϊρφοξ καμια προταση?

----------


## kadronarxis

έλα Νίκο...εδώ είσαι


To add files to your library without copying them to your Music folder:
Choose iTunes > Preferences, click Advanced, and then click General.
Deselect "Copy files to iTunes Music folder when adding to library."

Άρα έτσι θα έχεις μόνο 1ΚΒ alias στο δίσκο για το κάθε τραγούδι, και αρχείο του κάθε τραγουδιού θα είναι στον remote δίσκο.
Βάλε firefox... αέρα.

ΥΓ: αυτό για τη γλώσσα είναι σίγουρο ότι έτσι παίζει.Μήπως έχεις εγκαταστήσει κάποιο πρόγραμμα που σου πειράζει το spotlight?

----------


## WorldCitizeN

Applescript



```
try
	mount volume "smb://192.168.178.3/MyMusic"
end try
```

Κάντο save as application και πρόσθεσέ το στο StartUp items...

----------


## nickolas2005

> ΥΓ: αυτό για τη γλώσσα είναι σίγουρο ότι έτσι παίζει.Μήπως έχεις εγκαταστήσει κάποιο πρόγραμμα που σου πειράζει το spotlight?


Οχι δεν εχω εγκαταστασει κατι τετοιο..

Το allias τι ειναι??

----------


## Νικαετός

Καλορίζικος Νικόλα ΚΑΙ επίσημα !! 

Άντε και σε λίγο καιρό να μπορείς να μας βοηθάς και εσύ , στις απορίες μας !! (Δεν θα πάρω τον μακμπουκ προ , πού θα πάει LOL )

----------


## Flareman

Το alias είναι σαν τα shortcuts των Windows, κάνεις drag τον φάκελο που έχεις τις ταινίες σου με πατημένα τα Command και Option και σου βγάζει το εικονίδιο με ένα βελάκι :Smile:  Βάζεις ένα alias προς τις ταινίες σου στον φάκελο Movies του Home directory σου και τα βλέπει κανονικά στο Front Row. Μόνο βάλε και το Perian (google it) για να μπορεί να ανοίξει όλα τα αρχεία, και τα DivX, Flash Video, και πάει λέγοντας.

Για VLC και υποτίτλους, αν οι υπότιτλοι έχουνε το ίδιο όνομα αρχείου με την ταινία (π.χ. xaxaxa.avi, xaxaxa.srt) τους ανοίγει αυτόματα, μόνο στήσε σωστά στα preferences το encoding για να τα βγάζει σωστά.

Για τον Firefox είχα πρόβλημα με τα Ελληνικά όταν πείραξα κάτι στα Fonts, έχεις βάλει δικές σου; Αν όχι, σιγουρέψου ότι στα Preferences του Firefox είναι σωστά τα encodings (default το ISO-8859-7 ή το Windows-1253 - αν πάλι είσαι του Unicode δοκίμασε το UTF-8). Αν δεν παίξει άσ' το και στο Automatic και δες αν δουλεύει. :One thumb up:

----------


## WorldCitizeN

Στη χειρότερη, βάλε την ελληνική έκδοση του FireFox... Εγώ τσατίστικα και την πέταξα την αγγλική...

----------


## nickolas2005

Oυτε με την ελληνικη εκδοση του firefox καταφερα να κανω κατι..Μαλλον γειτονα οταν περασεις απο το σπιτι θα το δουμε μαζι..

Οι υποτιτλοι εχουν το ιδιο ονομα..Στα preferences του vlc δεν βλεπω καποια επιλογη για το enconding.. Μηπως πρεπε να κατεβασω καποιους drivers για τους υποτιτλους..?

Με το quicktime γιατι δεν μπορω να παιξω υποτιτλους?

----------


## nickolas2005

To ipod πως μπορω να το κανω σε φορματ μακ?

edit To βρηκα. Aλλα απο οτι καταλαβα αν το γυρισω σε μακ φορματ δεν θα μπορω να το συνδεσω σε pc με windows ε? Δεν γινεται να μπορω να το συνδεω και να περναω τραγουδια και απο τα 2 λειτουργικα?

----------


## aragorn

Για τον firefox, δοκίμασε να εγκαταστήσεις τις γραμματοσειρές των ΧΡ. Τις δέχεται κανονικά ο Mac.
Μετά, επέλεξε ως γραμματοσειρά τη lucinda grande.

----------


## kadronarxis

Έπεσα για έναν μεσημεριανό ύπνο, και νόμισα ότι ήμουν στον παράδεισο!...χεχε

Νικόλα, έχω κάποιες απαντήσεις εδώ στις απορίες σου:

Ξεκινώντας από το τέλος, το ipod μπορεί να μεταδίδει μουσική είτε το έχεις στα windows είτε στο mac. Ένα format μπορεί να έχει, προτείνω σε Macintosh.
Αν θέλεις να το συνδέεις όπου γουστάρεις, και να μεταφέρεις μουσική σε αυτό, τότε αφού το συνδέσεις μέσω usb, έλα στην πρώτη σελίδα του Sync του ipod και επέλεξε Manual Manage Music. Έτσι θα μπορείς να μεταφέρεις ότι θέλεις στο ipod απο τα win ή τον iMac.

Βρε συ,με το vlc γίνεται....ρίξε μια ματιά στην εικόνα για να δεις που είναι το encoding: ....επιλέγεις το ISO...όπως έγραψα σε προηγούμενο post, και διαλέγεις τους υπότιτλους.ΟΚ και μετά δίνεις τη διαδρομή της ταινίας και είσαι ΟΚ.

----------


## nickolas2005

ΛΟΛ εμενα δεν εχει τετοιο μενου Γιωργο..

Το ipod το φορμαρα σε macintosch..Kαλυτερα..

Αυτο που εγγραψε ενας φιλος ποιο πανω για να κανω στο applescript δουλευει μολις ανοιγει το κομπιουτερ αλλα οταν επανερχεται απο sleep mode οι δισκοι χανονται..

----------


## kadronarxis

χεχε
το μενού επιλογών στο εμφανίζει αν εκκινήσεις το vlc (χωρίς να επιλέξεις κάποιο αρχείο) και πατήσεις το play. Κάνεις κλικ στο Load subtitles file και επιλέγεις δεξιά το Settings. Μετά θα εμφανιστεί το μενού που έδωσα σε φωτογραφία πιο πάνω.
Έκδοση vlc 0.8.6a

----------


## nickolas2005

O δικός σου δέχεται μαλλον 4gb γιατί είναι πιο καινούριος.. :Wink:  Kαι στο site της crucial το λέει..

----------


## babyboy

Παρε ενα τηλ. στη Rainbow η στην Systemrgaph να σιγουρευτεις

----------


## mastrogas

Γεία σας παιδιά !!!
Ερώτηση .. Κανένα πρόγραμμα για κατέβασμα σε imac ? Κατεβάζω με το transmission αλλά έλεγα μήπως υπάρχει τίποτα καλύτερο... :Thinking:

----------


## DrEthernet

http://azureus.sourceforge.net/

----------


## mastrogas

> http://azureus.sourceforge.net/


Ευχαριστώ dr !! Θα το δοκιμάσω !Ελπίζω να είναι λίγο πιο γρήγορο και παραμετροποιήσημο ..

........Auto merged post: mastrogas πρόσθεσε 15 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμη dr ? Μπορώ να κατεβάσω και από τον Vuze ? Είναι τσάμπα ? :Wink:

----------


## Flareman

> Ευχαριστώ dr !! Θα το δοκιμάσω !Ελπίζω να είναι λίγο πιο γρήγορο και παραμετροποιήσημο ..
> 
> ........Auto merged post: mastrogas πρόσθεσε 15 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμη dr ? Μπορώ να κατεβάσω και από τον Vuze ? Είναι τσάμπα ?


Τι εννοείς να κατεβάσεις και από τον Vuze; Ο Vuze είναι ο παλιός Azureus, ο ίδιος Java Azureus που υπάρχει σε όλες τις πλατφόρμες, πάντα δωρεάν εννοείται. Πιο γρήγορος ως πρόγραμμα δεν είναι από το Transmission (ο οποίος είναι πλήρως native, μικρός, συμμαζεμένος και ταχύτατος), τώρα ως προς την ταχύτητα τα πάντα εξαρτώνται από τις ρυθμίσεις που έχεις κάνει στο όποιο BitTorrent client χρησιμοποιείς.

Γενικά πάντως, ισχύει το δόγμα Transmission για όλες τις δουλειές και *αααααν* σκαλώσεις κάπου (μια στις χίλιες) φορτώνεις Azureus και καθαρίζεις. Παρ' όλ' αυτά, ειδικά τον τελευταίο καιρό με τις βελτιώσεις που γίνονται συνεχώς το μια στις χίλιες έχει γίνει μια στο εκατομμύριο - στην τελική είναι θέμα γούστου. Δες τι σου ταιριάζει και αποφάσισε.

----------


## mastrogas

> Τι εννοείς να κατεβάσεις και από τον Vuze; Ο Vuze είναι ο παλιός Azureus, ο ίδιος Java Azureus που υπάρχει σε όλες τις πλατφόρμες, πάντα δωρεάν εννοείται. Πιο γρήγορος ως πρόγραμμα δεν είναι από το Transmission (ο οποίος είναι πλήρως native, μικρός, συμμαζεμένος και ταχύτατος), τώρα ως προς την ταχύτητα τα πάντα εξαρτώνται από τις ρυθμίσεις που έχεις κάνει στο όποιο BitTorrent client χρησιμοποιείς.
> 
> Γενικά πάντως, ισχύει το δόγμα Transmission για όλες τις δουλειές και *αααααν* σκαλώσεις κάπου (μια στις χίλιες) φορτώνεις Azureus και καθαρίζεις. Παρ' όλ' αυτά, ειδικά τον τελευταίο καιρό με τις βελτιώσεις που γίνονται συνεχώς το μια στις χίλιες έχει γίνει μια στο εκατομμύριο - στην τελική είναι θέμα γούστου. Δες τι σου ταιριάζει και αποφάσισε.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ flareman !
Εχει μία επιλογή HD οπού έχει κάτι βίντεο για αυτά ρωτούσα αν είναι free . 
Μάλλον το transmission θα κρατήσω γιατί ο vuzas μου κολλάει τα πάντα.... :Thumb down:

----------


## Flareman

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ flareman !
> Εχει μία επιλογή HD οπού έχει κάτι βίντεο για αυτά ρωτούσα αν είναι free . 
> Μάλλον το transmission θα κρατήσω γιατί ο vuzas μου κολλάει τα πάντα....


Α, αυτά τα κατεβάσματα :Smile:  Νομίζω ότι είναι φρι, με μια επιφύλαξη γιατί δεν έχω ασχοληθεί.

Πάντως είναι γεγονός, ο βάτραχος είναι ο πιο customizable BT client αλλά πολύ βαρύς ρε παιδί μου.

----------


## giorgos_k

Helloooo. Σε imac 2.4ghz τί είναι προτιμότερο σε ram: 2x1Gb(σύνολο 2gb σε dual channel mode) *ή* 1x1gb + 1x2gb(σύνολο 3gb αλλά οχι dual channel)?? thx!

----------


## haHa

Οσο περισσοτερο, τοσο το καλυτερο.
Η διαφορα dual channel με single ειναι της ταξης του 1-4%. Δεν λεει κ τιποτα.

----------


## giorgos_k

Thx! Θα φύγει παραγγελία στη crucial μεσα στη βδομάδα για 1x2gb. Στο site έχει δύο 20" 2.4ghz μοντέλα όμως, που πέρνουν κ διαφορετικές μνήμες. 1:http://www.crucial.com/store/listpar...l=iMac&cat=RAM
2:http://www.crucial.com/store/listpar...l=iMac&cat=RAM
Ποια είναι η διαφορά τους??

----------


## haHa

Για τον τελευταιο iMac* ,βαζεις αυτες:
http://www.crucial.com/store/listpar...l=iMac&cat=RAM


*Ο τελευταιος iMac(Montevina like platform) που ανανεωθηκε τον Απριλη κ ειναι ιδιος εξωτερικα(αλουμινιο κ μαυρο περιθωριο γυρω-γυρω) με τον προηγουμενο(Santa Rosa platform) που ειχε ανανεωθει τον Αυγουστο του 2007,  φοραει μνημες στα 800Mhz , εναντι μνημες στα 667 του προηγουμενου.

*Oποτε εσυ διαλεγεις μνημες στα 800mhz, δηλαδη pc2-6400.*

----------


## giorgos_k

OK. pc2-6400 λοιπόν. Βλέπω τις τιμές στην Ελλάδα και βλέπω οτι είναι ίδιες με crucial, όπως στο πλαίσιο πχ http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?p...727&catalog=20
Δε βρίσκω το λόγο λοιπόν να περιμένω τη crucial, σωστά? Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, haHa  :One thumb up:

----------


## haHa

Η crucial κανει 3-4 μερες κ ερχονται στην πορτα σου..
Το καλο ειναι οτι απο την crucial ειναι εγγυημενη 100% η συμβατοτητα για το μηχανημα σου!


Τελος, η μνημη που δειχνεις δεν κανει. Ειναι για σταθερο υπολογιστη, ειναι μεγαλη οπως βλεπεις σε μηκος.
Ο iMac εχει motherboard, cpu, gpu, optical drive κ μνημες φορητου , για αυτο ειναι μαζεμενος σε διαστασεις. (με κοστος στις επιδοσεις)

Αρα ψαχνεις για μνημες φορητου,τις λεγομενες sodimm κ οχι σκετες dimm.
http://www.skroutz.gr/c/56/ram.html?...odimm+2048+800
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.555257
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.553205


Εγω για να εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο , θα αγοραζα απο crucial. Εγγυημενη συμβαοτητα!

----------


## giorgos_k

Xmmm, αγνόησα οτι είναι sodimm... Θα παραγγείλω απο crucial..το έχω κάνει για εναν 17" imac στο παρελθόν κ έμεινα απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος! Ευχαριστώ κ πάλι!  :Wink:

----------


## ariadgr

> Xmmm, αγνόησα οτι είναι sodimm... Θα παραγγείλω απο crucial..το έχω κάνει για εναν 17" imac στο παρελθόν κ έμεινα απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος! Ευχαριστώ κ πάλι!


Πρέπει να πας στο ευρωπαϊκό store, www.crucial.com/eu για να αποφύγεις το τελωνείο από Αμερική.

----------


## kadronarxis

http://www.tuaw.com/2008/11/03/russi...h-macbook-pro/

No comment!

----------


## Πύρρος

Υπερόπλα  :Razz:

----------


## mastrogas

> http://www.tuaw.com/2008/11/03/russi...h-macbook-pro/
> 
> No comment!


Ωραίος !!! :Razz: ! Λές να προσπαθεί να κατακλύσει την ''κόκκινη'' αγορά ο Στήβ ή απλά προσπαθεί να βοηθήσει το Αμέρικα με ύπουλα μέσα ?? :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## cpapas

> Γεία σας παιδιά !!!
> Ερώτηση .. Κανένα πρόγραμμα για κατέβασμα σε imac ? Κατεβάζω με το transmission αλλά έλεγα μήπως υπάρχει τίποτα καλύτερο...


Tomato Torrent 

http://tomato-torrent.en.softonic.com/mac
 :Wink:

----------


## mastrogas

> Tomato Torrent 
> 
> http://tomato-torrent.en.softonic.com/mac


Ευχαριστώ , θα του ρίξω μια ματιά μολις φύγω από δουλειά !!!
Ελπίζω να είναι ελαφρύ πρόγραμμα πάντως ... :Smile:

----------


## giorgos_k

Καλημέρα forum  :Wink:  Μπορεί να μου επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος οτι το Leopard περιλαμβάνει το draft-n enabler, αυτό που θα πληρώναμε 1,99$ επι Tiger εποχές?? (δεν θυμάμαι αν το είχα αγοράσει στο mbp μου ή ξεκλειδώθηκε με τη λεοπάρδαλη  :Razz: )

----------


## kadronarxis

επιβεβαιωμένο Γιώργο, το περιέχει.

----------


## giorgos_k

Thank you !!  :One thumb up:

----------


## mastrogas

Καλή χρονιά παίδες με υγεία να έχουμε όλοι !!!
Ερώτηση υπάρχει αξιόπιστο free antivirus για το OS X ? :Thinking:

----------


## JediMasterMANIAC

δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεσαι antivirus στο OS X, για τους ίδιους λόγους που δεν χρειάζεται ένας linux user, 
no rights , no virus. σωστά;

----------


## nikolaos7

Καλησπέρα.Είναι καιρός να πάρω και εγώ μια μνήμη ram για τον imac.Ο δικός μου έχει δύο θέσεις με 512Mb η κάθε μία.Θέλω να πάρω μία 2Gb από crucial και να βγάλω την μία 512Mb.Δηλαδή να έχω σύνολο 2560Mb.Γίνεται ή θα έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## DaveMurray

Γιατί να έχεις πρόβλημα....; Θα πρέπει να είσαι πολύ ΑΤΥΧΟΣ αν είναι ασύμβατες με την μητρική (υποθέτω πως μητρική έχει ένας imac ε...; Η κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων  :Razz: )

----------


## nikolaos7

> Γιατί να έχεις πρόβλημα....; Θα πρέπει να είσαι πολύ ΑΤΥΧΟΣ αν είναι ασύμβατες με την μητρική (υποθέτω πως μητρική έχει ένας imac ε...; Η κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων )


Δηλάδη δεν είναι απαραίτητο να πάρω το dual channel kit;

----------


## haHa

Ψαξε εδω για το ακριβες μοντελο του iMac που εχεις κ παρηγγειλε τις καταλληλες μνημες..
Ειναι σιγουρα συμβατες, τα μεταφορικα ειναι μονο 7 ευρω, κ σε 3-4 μερες ειναι στην πορτα σου.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Γίνεται να βάλεις ανόμοιες χωρητικότητες στις μνήμες, απλά θα χάσεις το Dual Channel. Ενδεχομένως να μην το προσέξεις καν, βέβαια.

----------


## giorgos_k

Γράφω εδώ γιατι το πρόβλημα που θα περιγράψω έχει παρουσιαστεί κ σε imac ενός συμφορουμίτη. Μετά απο shut down, κάνω πολύ σπάνια στο mbp μου, δεν δουλεύουν πληκτρολόγιο-ποντίκι-usb θύρες. Σε περιβάλλον windows κ μενού επιλογών κατα την εκκίνηση(πατώντας πχ alt κατα την εκκίνηση) δουλεύουν κανονικά, δεν είναι hardware πρόβλημα δλδ. Πριν το εν λόγω shutdown πέρασα το γνωστό patchάκι με τους usb drivers του 10.5.5, για iphone-related λόγους... :Whistle:   Το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα όμως σημειώστε οτι παρουσιάστηκε κ σε ολοκαίνουριο unibodyMBP φίλου μου, και λύθηκε με format αφού ήταν κ καινούριο κ δεν είχε να χασει τπτ ο φίλος. Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι πριν προχωρήσω σε Archive & Install??

----------


## ntrim

Δυστυχώς, οι πληροφορίες που δόθηκαν για το εν λόγω "patchάκι" ήταν ημιτελείς. Την πάτησα κι εγώ, αλλά ψάχνοντας βρήκα την λύση:

Μετά την εγκατάσταση του IOUSBFamily-315.4.1 και το επιτυχές Jailbreak, πρέπει να επαναφέρουμε το σύστημα γιατί κρασάρει συνέχεια αν είναι συνδεδεμένη όποιαδήποτε συσκευή USB (εκτός Apple keyboard & mouse σε μένα - τα wireless Logitech δεν δούλυαν).
Παραθέτω τα επιπλέον βήματα, 6, 7, 8 & 9. 


1. Download “IOUSBFamily-315.4.1.pkg.zip” (yes, that is a “5” in 10.5.5 - this is a developer debug package of the USB kernel extension).
2. Unplug non-vital USB equipment, such as external DVD writers, USB scanners, USB mass storage devices, at the most leave a Keyboard and Mouse connected.
3. Extract and install IOUSBFamily-315.4.1.pkg
4. Reboot your system!
5. Perform necessary DFU activity with QuickPwn or PwnageTool.
6. Download “IOUSBFamily-327.4.0-log.dmg” from http://rapidshare.com/files/19183094...327.4.0log.dmg
7. Intall IOUSBFamily-327.4.0.pkg from within the disk image
8. Reboot your system!
9. Reattach your USB peripherals.

Μετά από την "επαναφορά" συνήλθε  :One thumb up:

----------


## giorgos_k

Xμμμ, θα το δοκιμάσω μπας κ γλυτώσω ταλαιπωρία! Thx matte

----------


## Khaos Sektor

Αρχιζω και το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα πλεον να αγορασω ενα imac 24" αλλα οπως παντα με το που βλεπω την τιμη... το αναβαλω. Αν εχουν βγει τα καινουργια μεχρι το καλοκαιρι και ειναι στις ιδιες τιμες με τα σημερινα imac τοτε μαλλον θα το αγορασω. Βεβαια δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι λογικο για εναν χρηστη ο οποιος δεν ειναι επαγγελματιας στο χωρο να δινει 1800 ευρω για ενα mac, αν και ξερω πολυ καλα οτι τα λεφτα μονο χαμενα δεν θα πανε.

----------


## atma

> Αρχιζω και το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα πλεον να αγορασω ενα imac 24" αλλα οπως παντα με το που βλεπω την τιμη... το αναβαλω. Αν εχουν βγει τα καινουργια μεχρι το καλοκαιρι και ειναι στις ιδιες τιμες με τα σημερινα imac τοτε μαλλον θα το αγορασω. Βεβαια δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι λογικο για εναν χρηστη ο οποιος δεν ειναι επαγγελματιας στο χωρο να δινει 1800 ευρω για ενα mac, αν και ξερω πολυ καλα οτι τα λεφτα μονο χαμενα δεν θα πανε.


Κι εγώ τους ίδιους ενδοιασμούς είχα αλλά τους ξεπέρασα γρήγορα όταν έβαλα τον iMac 24" στο σπίτι! Τον πλήρωνα 6 μήνες, με δώσεις από τα Multirama. Και σήμερα έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα: Θέλω να πάρω ένα Snowboard Burton (ακριβά snowboards) κι ένα Macbook γιατί το iBook μου έχει παλιώσει πολύ πλέον και δυσκολεύομαι και στην δουλειά, δεν είναι απόλυτα συμβατός με τον iMac που τρέχει Leopard κλπ. Μάλλον θα πάω για το snowboard γιατί δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ στις χιονισμένες πλαγιές του βουνού μας αλλά και η τιμή τους στην χειρότερη θα είναι τα 700 €. Ενώ για το Macbook θέλω 1250 €. Πάντως πραγματικά, είναι "κόλαση" το hardware της Apple και αν κρίνω από το iBook & iMac πραγματικά υπάρχει πολύ καλή σχέση money for value!!!

----------


## pavlidisd

Εγώ έχω τον 24" εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο και δεν έχω μετανιώσει στιγμή τα λεφτά που έδωσα.

Είναι το τελειότερο μηχάνημα που έχει περάσει από τα χέρια μου.-

----------


## panpol14

Γεια σας είμαι νέος στο φόρουμ και έχω απορίες σχετικά με τα imac.Πως μπορώ να εντοπίσω free προγράματα για imac;Επίσεις που μπορώ να δω κάποιες οδηγίες χρήσεις σχετικά με τα imac;

----------


## DrEthernet

> Γεια σας είμαι νέος στο φόρουμ και έχω απορίες σχετικά με τα imac.Πως μπορώ να εντοπίσω free προγράματα για imac;Επίσεις που μπορώ να δω κάποιες οδηγίες χρήσεις σχετικά με τα imac;


Για προγράμματα μπορείς να ψάχνεις στο Versiontracker και Macupdate. Κάνε μια αναζήτηση βάση του τι θες να κάνει το πρόγραμμα και είναι πολύ πιθανό να βρεις και κάποιο free.

Για οδηγίες, ξεκίνα από με τα Video Tutorials. Εδώ θα βρεις και το manual.

----------


## panpol14

Ευχαριστώ.Παιδιά σκέφτομαι να πάρω apple computer πόσες inches να πάρω 20 η 24 inches? :Thinking:

----------


## aragorn

24''
Άλλη αίσθηση...

----------


## haHa

> Ευχαριστώ.Παιδιά σκέφτομαι να πάρω apple computer πόσες inches να πάρω 20 η 24 inches?


Το 24" χαλαρα..

Το να δωσεις 1160€ για τον 20" και να εχεις μια οθονη των 120 ευρω (τετοια οθονη εχει ο 20") ειναι καπως..
Δηλαδη παιρνεις ενα μηχανημα και η οθονη ειναι μονο το 10% της αξιας του μηχανηματος..
Δεν λεει, ειναι πολυ ακριβο για αυτα που προσφερει.

Οποτε πας στο 24"!!

----------


## panpol14

Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------

